# Poem-Illegal Immigrants



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

POEM - Illegal Immigrants

I cross ocean, 
poor and broke,

Take bus, 
see employment folk.

Nice man 
treat me good in there, 
Say I need
go see Welfare.

Welfare say, 
"You come no more,

We send cash 
right to your door."

Welfare checks, 
they make you wealthy,

Medicaid
it keep you healthy!

By and by, 
Got plenty money,

Thanks to you, 
TAXPAYER dummy.

Write to friends 
in motherland,

Tell them 
'come, fast as you can'

They come in turbans 
and Ford trucks,

I buy big house 
with welfare bucks.

They come here, 
we live together,

More welfare checks, 
it gets better!

Fourteen families, 
they moving in,

But neighbor's patience 
wearing thin.

Finally, white guy 
moves away, 
..
I buy his house, 
and then I say,

"Find more aliens 
for house to rent."

In my yard 
I put a tent.

Send for family 
they just trash,
...
But they, too, 
draw welfare cash!

Everything is 
very good, 
Soon we own
whole neighborhood.

We have hobby 
it called breeding,

Welfare pay 
for baby feeding.

Kids need dentist? 
Wife need pills?

We get free! 
We got no bills!

TAXPAYER crazy! 
He pay all year, 
To keep welfare 
running here.

We think America 
darn good place! 
Too darn good
for white man race.

If they no like us, 
they can scram, 
Got lots of room
in Pakistan.

SEND THIS TO EVERY
TAXPAYER YOU KNOW


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I dont care what anyone says, thats funny. I posted a movie about a guy picking up illegal immigrants for "work" but instead took the to the immigration department and they all scrammed. Well some kid got offended and bashed me through PM's all night. So I deleted it, haha.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Fossilman,

If your family is orinally from Antler ND, and unless you are native american, your ancestors were probably treated the same way. There's just more federal systems now to take care of the people that come over.....do some take advantage of the system, yes....many more are looking at creating a better life for themselves and have no choice.

Poems like that make too many generalizations about a set of immigrants....I'd bet you could find the same thing being said when the German's from Russia came over to the upper midwest. One of the differences was that they received 160 acreas for the work they put in to the land. Think if they hadn't had that oppurtunity. They might have been in the same situation as the people in your poem!


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

Its funny no matter how you slice it.

And as far as our ancestors, they did get the land for their "work", in order to make a living and survive they had to do WORK, and it was a work based reward system, the harder they worked the more returns they recieved. It was also a one shot deal you worked the land and it was yours, they didn't come by every month and drop more land in your mailbox.

Totally different than todays system where people are given recurring checks and ever increasing programs to provide more "free" money.

I do understand the need for a welfare system and some people do use it only to get through a rough patch and then return to being a contributing member to society. However I feel that those people are getting fewer and farther between, most people on welfare aren't trying to get back to contributiong to society, they just whine and cry until their monthly checks get bigger.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

How do you people feel about farm sub. checks? CRP payments? etc....

Because these are programs could be considered welfare....now I am not trying to make a huge fuss here, but you are getting money from the goverment for little or no work on these programs.

Plus some of the people who abuse the system are not immigrants.....they are US citizens.

But take the poem for what it is worth.....a joke! it is just a JOKE!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The island it is silent now
But the ghosts still haunt the waves
And the torch lights up a famished man
Who fortune could not save

Did you work upon the railroad
Did you rid the streets of crime
Were your dollars from the white house
Were they from the five and dime

Did the old songs taunt or cheer you
And did they still make you cry
Did you count the months and years
Or did your teardrops quickly dry

Ah, no, says he, 'twas not to be
On a coffin ship I came here
And I never even got so far
That they could change my name

Thousands are sailing
Across the western ocean
To a land of opportunity
That some of them will never see
Fortune prevailing
Across the western ocean
Their bellies full
Their spirits free
They'll break the chains of poverty
And they'll dance

In manhattan's desert twilight
In the death of afternoon
We stepped hand in hand on broadway
Like the first man on the moon

And the blackbird broke the silence
As you whistled it so sweet
And in brendan behan's footsteps
I danced up and down the street

Then we said goodnight to broadway
Giving it our best regards
Tipped our hats to mister cohen
Dear old times square's favorite bard

Then we raised a glass to jfk
And a dozen more besides
When I got back to my empty room
I suppose I must have cried

Thousands are sailing
Again across the ocean
Where the hand of opportunity
Draws tickets in a lottery
Postcards we're mailing
Of sky-blue skies and oceans
From rooms the daylight never sees
Where lights don't glow on christmas trees
But we dance to the music
And we dance

Thousands are sailing
Across the western ocean
Where the hand of opportunity
Draws tickets in a lottery
Where e'er we go, we celebrate
The land that makes us refugees
From fear of priests with empty plates
From guilt and weeping effigies
And we dance

- The Pogues


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Just a "funny story" that my mom always tells me about her Dad. He died when my mom was about 8 so I never met him.

They were Germans from Russia and ended up in McClusky, ND. My grandfather was new in school and spoke very little english. The local kids convinced him that if he would (in January) put his tongue on the pump handle in the school yard that he would learn english a lot sooner. OUCH. Makes me think of the dumb and dumber scene!!!!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

The white man came to this cotinent, where the people lived in harmony with the land. The men spent their days hunting and fishing, while the women did all the work, and thought they could improve this situation??????????....by bringing greed, money, disease, pollution and work!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Real Men.

First, it's poetry. Next thing someone will want to exchange recipes...whoops, already happened!

:lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Poetry doesn't make anyone less of a man. Ice skating, that makes you less of a man.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

MT.....you are not talking about hockey are u?.....figure skating? oke:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Ice skating with sticks is just fine by me. In fact, the only sport I follow.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Poetry doesn't make anyone less of a man. Ice skating, that makes you less of a man.


 :lol:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

:toofunny: :rollin: That is so funny........but completely TRUE!!!


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

If you can't laugh at that you need to get the hell outa here - 
Larry The Cable Guy


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

If you are comparing the first immigrants that came over to the current ones, that is like comparing apples and oranges. The first ones came over looking to make a better life for themselves, today, I truly believe that the majority of the immigrants are looking for SOMEONE ELSE to make a better life for them. Just way too many hand-outs that are taken advantage of.


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

Tony Turner said:


> If you are comparing the first immigrants that came over to the current ones, that is like comparing apples and oranges. The first ones came over looking to make a better life for themselves, today, I truly believe that the majority of the immigrants are looking for SOMEONE ELSE to make a better life for them. Just way too many hand-outs that are taken advantage of.


 :withstupid:

And it's important to point out that this does not make you some kind of racist just because you want controlled LEGAL immigration.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

In 10 to 20 years you will understand why letting immigrants in is important. We need to sustain our adult workforce for the future when all the boomers start retiring.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Not saying we need to stop the immigrants from coming in, just put a limit on all the hand outs. How are they going to sustain the work force when a good part of them are being sustained already by (you and me) our government. :******: 
In another thread I have read a statement "why does the USA have to go around the world and be the police?" Here's my statement " Why do we have to continue to support ANY free loading individual for a long period of time if they have the ability to work, there are plenty of jobs out there. If you want all the finer things in life, then go to school, get an education, get a job, and EARN them".


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I agree Tony but we should sweep our own steps before we condemn outsiders. There are plenty of able bodied young people out there that refuse to work for some reason I can't figure out. Although most of the lazy ones do stay at home with mom and dad so at least they are not on food stamps. Some pretty proud parents out there these days.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Immigration.................thats cool,I'm talking about the illegals who will not do the right thing and do it legally! Yes send all those "B&^%$'s back home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And yes the poem was a joke :beer: All our families did it the right way,they can do................


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

rowdie said:


> The white man came to this cotinent, where the people lived in harmony with the land. The men spent their days hunting and fishing, while the women did all the work, and thought they could improve this situation??????????....by bringing greed, money, disease, pollution and work!


Well said. :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Ice skating with sticks is just fine by me. .


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

